# I FINALLY Have a Complete AR Again...



## parallel (Apr 14, 2013)

After my Colt 6920 KB'd on me I've had to rely upon my Winchester Model 1300 Stainless Marine 12 gauge and my SIG556 for home defense. Now, those are formidable firearms to be sure, but I have learned through training that, for me, the ergonomics of the AR15 platform works best. Anyway, as many already know I lucked into a deal on the Sig Sauer M400 Enhanced last November and then the AR15 madness began shortly thereafter. I went about ordering what I needed but it's been slow going with pieces and parts coming in sporadically. When I got home from Houston last night the final piece had come in the mail. I had ordered a Surefire Scout M300 weapon light and HSP Thorntail Mount combo but the M300 Scout had been on indefinite back order for a LONG time. A couple of weeks ago I had the opportunity to fire a friends AR15 with the INFORCE® WML HSP (Weapon Mounted Light - Haley Strategic Partners) to it using a Thorntail 1913 Offset Adaptive Mount. I was so impressed that I IMMEDIATELY canceled the order for the Scout light and ordered the INFORCE® WML HSP / Thorntail 1913 Offset Adaptive Mount Combo. This setup is PERFECT for me as it mounts the light high and forward and at an angle positioning the uniquely angled momentary switch right where one's thumb would naturally be using the "thumb break method" of weapons manipulation (which I'm also sold on seeing vastly improved followup shots since I've began using it). Anyway, here are the particulars:

*Sig Sauer M400 Enhanced:*

16” chrome-lined and phosphate coated barrel
7075-T6 aircraft grade aluminum forged lower receiver
Magpul MOE forend, grip and collapsible stock in OD Green
*Optics:*

Aimpoint Micro T1
LaRue Tactical LT660 mount (lower 1/3 co-witness of the iron sights through the optic)
*INFORCE® WML HSP (Weapon Mounted Light):*

200 Lumen Output
90 Minute Run Time
Momentary On Only Activation Switch
Ultra strong jet black polymer body
Weight with Batteries 3oz
*Accessories:*

Magpul MVG® - MOE® Vertical Grip
Magpul 5 slot 1913 Picatinny rail section (mounted to the Magpul MOE hand guard)
Thorntail 1913 Offset Adaptive Mount
Damage Industries Large D Loop (the "D" loop keeps the sling from binding while switching to offhand weapons manipulation) Quick Detach Sling Swivel in black oxide finish
Magpul MS2 Multi-Mission Sling
Magpul MSA™ - MOE® Sling Attachment (mounted to the Magpul MOE hand guard for use when the MS2 sling goes from single point sling to two point sling mode)


----------



## 8654Maine (Apr 14, 2013)

Nice get up.  Hope you get some fun range time.


----------



## reed11b (Apr 14, 2013)

Between the food and gun porn, how is this man not banned yet?:-"
Reed


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 14, 2013)

Maybe when my jealous hate subsides, I'll be able to focus enough to delete this.


----------



## parallel (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks y'all. reed11b and Rackmaster... don't hate...

Now I just need to find the time to take it out to the range and sight in that Aimpoint T1.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Apr 16, 2013)

Nice!

I think a range video would be nice as well -- just so you can rub it in on the "haters"   LOL!


----------

